# Timothy variety



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get different varieties of Timothy? I am trying to expand my harvest window. I think that "Richmond" (early) and "Drummond" (very late) would work well, but I am having trouble finding them. Also, I am using "Clair and Climax" The idea is to have about a month window versus two weeks. Thanks Mark Flynn


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

astropilot said:


> Does anyone know where to get different varieties of Timothy? I am trying to expand my harvest window. I think that "Richmond" (early) and "Drummond" (very late) would work well, but I am having trouble finding them. Also, I am using "Clair and Climax" The idea is to have about a month window versus two weeks. Thanks Mark Flynn


My customers have had good luck with Barliza (late) for hay.

Barfleo (medium) has done well for hay also, but is an excellent dual purpose variety.

Barpenta (very late) is a new hay type variety.

In grazing mixtures I like to include 2 timothy varieties to spread risk.

http://www.barenbrug.com/barusa/EN/...909&product=Barpenta&tabblad=productoverzicht

Brad


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

try contacting King's AgriSeeds in Pennsylvania, I believe they carry all those mentioned above.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I try them.


----------

